# 83036 denials



## 01085585

We are a family practice medical facility and we all of a SUDDEN received denials for 83036 which is checking the A1c. Has anyone else had a similar problem. The denials date back to 06,28.2011 that is when the denials started. Most of these have been 3 months or more from the last time 83036 was just to check the a1c. Any suggestions?


----------



## Teresa Collins

Are you appending modifier QW?  Perhaps that could be an issue.  How is the denial worded on the Medicare EOB?


----------



## 01085585

we do append the QW modifier, we thought maybe that was the problem.
denial said
THE INFO SUBMITTED ON CLAIM FOR 83036 IS NOT SUFFICIENT FOR DETERMINING MEDICAL NECESSITY BY DIAGNOSIS OR FREQUENCY


----------



## btadlock1

01085585 said:


> we do append the QW modifier, we thought maybe that was the problem.
> denial said
> THE INFO SUBMITTED ON CLAIM FOR 83036 IS NOT SUFFICIENT FOR DETERMINING MEDICAL NECESSITY BY DIAGNOSIS OR FREQUENCY



Just guessing, but it sounds like a new claim scrubbing edit that doesn't like your primary diagnosis. You should check the payor's website for updates to their medical policy bulletins, which should list what they consider 'covered' (ie, medically necessary) indications for an A1c.


----------



## btadlock1

*Example...*

Medicare NCD: http://ww.cms.hhs.gov/CoverageGenInfo/downloads/manual201107.pdf#10


----------



## 01085585

Thank you for the info! I reviewed it and we are using 250.00 unless stated out of controlled we use 250.02... (unless type one etc...) Those appear to be covered dx, If I am reading the  information you provided me correctly


----------



## btadlock1

01085585 said:


> Thank you for the info! I reviewed it and we are using 250.00 unless stated out of controlled we use 250.02... (unless type one etc...) Those appear to be covered dx, If I am reading the  information you provided me correctly



If that's the case, I'd challenge the denial. You're only billing 1 unit, right? How often? I'd definitely call the payor to see if you can figure out what triggered that denial code. It's probably a correctable issue. Good luck!


----------



## lwallace42

Medicare updates it's NCD policy manual twice a year. The last update was in July. It's free to download. This will be very helpful to you because it list the most common labs done and all the diagnosis that medicare( and most major payors) will accept to pay for those test. Hope this helps



lwallace42 CCS, CPC-H


----------

